# "We Are Red Nation" / New Alt. Jerseys



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Clutch said:


> 2006-07 brought you "LIVE IT", followed by "IT'S TIME" and last year's "GET RED", which it's hard to argue did not have a positive impact as you definitely saw Houston fans sporting more team colors at the Toyota Center.
> 
> In 2009-10 however, the Rockets will take the "Red" push one step farther. Brace yourselves, comrades:
> 
> ...


http://www.clutchfans.net/news/1543/new_slogan_continues_red_theme/



> Expect them to announce their marketing slogan for the season and to unveil an alternate uniform Wednesday night at Toyota Center.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/09/stros_back_not_quite_but_it_wa.html

The new unis will be red and yellow.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: "We Are Red Nation" / New Alt. Jerseys (Tonight)*



















http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/090923_rockets_jersey_design


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it.

Are these alternates or new jerseys altogether!? I don't see much sense in having alternates that are the same color as the road jerseys with some added secondary color.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I like it.
> 
> Are these alternates or new jerseys altogether!? I don't see much sense in having alternates that are the same color as the road jerseys with some added secondary color.


3rd jersey. Just an alternate. I need to see how they look when someone is wearing them. The font is a bit weird, but I love the fact that it says HOUSTON, instead of Rockets.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I like it, Reminds me of the good old days, But the font is ridiculous.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like it. To me, this is showing the Rockets are taking a step in the right direction regarding the uniforms. I currently HATE the ones we have now, and the retarded pijama ones before. Just go back to what worked for 3 decades.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://twitpic.com/ivt9h

This picture is better.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Story behind the uniform


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I guess it isn't that bad. I like the color scheme and since Atlanta changed their colors the Rockets can wear it with pride.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it. We should make a permanent change and have a corresponding home jerseys.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

"We Are Red Nation"



Only_A_Lad said:


> Zdravstvuite, comrades! The Houston Rockets under General Manager-Comrade Morey shall lead the defenders, rebounders, and hustlers of the league to Glorious Perpetual Revolution!
> 
> The NBA’s capitalist overlords have pulled the wool over your eyes, friends. They hold up their “scorers” as shining examples of the bourgeois system, but know the truth when I tell you that they are lying!
> 
> ...


http://www.thedreamshake.com/2009/9/23/1051675/we-are-red-nation#21727054


:funny:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I dunno. Reminds me of McDonalds lol.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Only think I dont like about them is the font of "Houston". But really who am I to complain, they look great, and give me that throwback feel I have been longing for.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Reminds me of McDonalds lol but I like it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2776/4031558203_e73e582e46_o.png


----------

